
For Teens, Romances Where the Couple Never Meets Are Now Normal - ytNumbers
https://www.wsj.com/articles/for-teens-romances-where-the-couple-never-meets-are-now-normal-11558152022
======
lostmymind66
When I first started dating in the late 90s, internet dating was already a
thing.

I had a 'relationship' with someone from another college about 100 miles away
where we talked online every day for a couple of years before actually
meeting. I wanted to meet much earlier, but would get excuse after excuse or
our plans would get cancelled.

When we met in person, I quickly realized that the person had a completely
different personality online and we actually weren't really that compatible. I
tried to make it work, because we both had put so much time into it..but it
just didn't work out in the end.

I learned a valuable lesson after this and in all future online dating, I
would setup an in-person date within a week or two. If there were continuing
excuses, I would move on. This worked out pretty well for me.

Something I noticed is that some women just want someone for emotional support
and really aren't looking for a date, even when they are on a dating site, and
they will gladly string someone along for attention, adulation, and a self-
esteem boost without any intention of starting a real relationship.

I'm glad I'm married and don't have to deal with the current online dating
trends.

~~~
lazyant
s/women/people/

------
Dajsvaro
This is nothing new, although the phenomenon is probably more common now.

In my case, I met my husband online in 2002, on IRC. We were separated by a
continent, and never met in person until 2009. We finally got married in 2013
and have been together ever since. I have online friends with similar
experiences, usually where they never meet. But sometimes it works out.

------
classichasclass
I met my wife on Twitter (before I rage-quit it). We were friends for years
before it went anywhere.

